# tiger petition



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

anyone with a extra 15-30 seconds to spare , can help save the last remiaing tigers , its a petition , i can assure no spam no junk emails just a good cause ..very easy to do , i rarely do these things, but i thought why not at least try and help [email protected]!

here is the link

BanTigerTrade

thanks 
justin


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Done...


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Also just did it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

done and shared in facebook


----------



## Teewa (May 24, 2010)

*Tiger petition*

Done, and also shared in Facebook.


----------



## d.co (Dec 30, 2011)

Done, and shared on fb =)


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Done....:bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Done and done.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nicely done guys and gals , lets hope this helps [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump it up ..


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

done, and added to StumbleUpon.

For those of you with concerns about signing online petitions, my own experience (over a number of years via Amnesty International, AVAAZ, OpenMedia, Care2Action and Amazon Watch petitions) is that I have never recieved a _single_ bit of spam mail as a result. Reputable petition sites don't release or misuse your information.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my favorite animals ........done & done & passed it on! thanks for posting this Justin!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Done and done.


----------



## River Wrangler (Feb 19, 2012)

Done, sad to see this still happening nowadays. Also with elephants, sharks, and other species.


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Done...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Done Done


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Some incentive and a worthwhile bump.......
*


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Save the tigers!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Signed and Sent =]


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

signed, sealed, delivered


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Done. It doesn't even take 15sec, more like 5. DO IT! Thanks for raising awareness Justin.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Nicole said:


> Done. It doesn't even take 15sec, more like 5. DO IT! Thanks for raising awareness Justin.


Yup no worries.


----------

